# Pensacola, FL/Ft. Walton Beach, FL



## The Jarhead (Oct 5, 2002)

Hello,

I'm looking to add two new players/DM's to our groups roster, filling gaps left by members who PCS'd (military).

Our group plays 3E D&D and we are in the middle of a campaign so we're looking for people who can make a weekly Sunday afternoon game.

We typically game in Navarre so this is central to Pensacola, Milton and Fort Walton.

The group does play other games from time to time whenever we need a break from D&D.  If you enjoy DMing, you'll definitely get a chance to run sessions for the group as I appreciate the chance to play as well.

Contact me via email if you are interested in this or have specific questions.

Regards,

Ed


----------



## Darraketh (Oct 9, 2002)

Good to see you back on the boards. Sorry we couldn't get together when you were up this way. 

Hope you are well.

BTW I'm actually from P'cola.


----------



## The Jarhead (Nov 6, 2002)

** bump **


----------



## Lexan (Nov 17, 2002)

I'd love to, but I'm in Tallahassee. Navarre is quite a drive for me, and I don't really have the money at this time to go all the way over there.

I'm not very epxerienced anyways, so it's prob. for the better.


----------



## The Jarhead (Jan 7, 2003)

** bump **


----------



## Lalato (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know if you've tried this, but there is a yahoo group for players in the Pensacola area.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pensacolagamersguild/

I might also suggest this group for players in all of Florida.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/florida-gamers/

--sam


----------



## The Jarhead (Mar 19, 2003)

**bump**


----------



## Lalato (Mar 20, 2003)

I take the pensacola gamers guild didn't pan out for you...

That other link I provided...  florida-gamers might be able to help...   Good luck finding a group/game...

--sam


----------

